# Hello from Dayton,OH!



## Candy (Oct 7, 2006)

Hello Everyone!

My name is Candy, I'm 23 and from the Dayton area. My fiance and I are currently caring for one unkown mantid  Found this board while searching for info oh her and other mantid species. Wow aren't there a lot and all so wonderful!

I seen there were a lot of Ohioians on here. Hello fellow Buckeyes :wink:

I came to this board hoping to learn a lot and make new friends who are as big of freaks as me :lol:


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 7, 2006)

ya lol well welcome to the forum it taught me everything about mantids


----------



## Ian (Oct 7, 2006)

Wow, another one from Ohio! Welcome to the forum...you sure have come to the right place for information on mantids.

Speak soon.


----------



## Rick (Oct 7, 2006)

Another Ohio person. Welcome to the site.


----------



## Sven (Oct 8, 2006)

Hiho to Ohio , welcome to the Forum  !!

greets

Sven


----------



## tarpshack (Oct 8, 2006)

Yay for Ohio. There are a lot of us on this forum. I just joined recently as well. Good luck with your mantis.


----------



## ponchot (Nov 1, 2006)

Hello,

Columbus Ohio here.

Just found this forum last week.

Welcome


----------



## tarpshack (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome Ponchot


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 2, 2006)

Im not from Ohio, but welcome to the forum anyway!


----------

